# danser la gigue



## uminuscula

Hola a todos, 
¿Cómo traduciríais "danser la gigue", en este contexto? Es sobre un vendedor ambulante:

Il trompetait sa marchandise à travers la ville et s'arrêtait parfois pour danser la gigue devant les demeures qui lui paraissaient opulentes

gracias!
u


----------



## BoigOGeni

danser la gigue significa estar agitado, excitado, alborotado...


----------



## soy-yo

Aquí, es una danza, "la gigue". Parece, según el WR, que se traduce por "la giga".

Entonces "a veces se detenía para bailar la giga"


----------



## yserien

Es el baile tradicional de Irlanda, ¿no?


----------



## BoigOGeni

Creo que es de Inglaterra. Pero la expresión _danser la gigue_ no significa que se puso a bailar, significa _qu'il faisait le bordel.

Se detenia a hacer un alboroto.
_


----------



## soy-yo

Hola, uminuscula

"Il trompetait sa marchandise" No será "il *transportait* sa marchandise"

Dime, ¿Este texto alude a qué epoca ? La giga se bailaba durante el siglo XVII pero se sigue bailando en las fiestas tradiconales.

Este vendedor ambulante bailaba la giga para distraer y atraer al la gente para que compre sus cosas como lo hacían los trovadores en la Edad Media.


----------



## uminuscula

Hola, gracias por vuestras respuestas!!
Es un libro en prosa de Apollinaire, y aquí está hablando de la comunidad mormona de Estados Unidos en 1852.
En mi opinión no se refiere a bailar sino a montar escándalo, estoy más con Boigogeni (bueno no estoy segura del todo), pero no sabía cómo ponerlo que quedara bien...
Además con el añadido de que más adelante ahorcan al vendedor, que es negro, y dice que cuando lo cuelgan se debate contra la muerte agitando las piernas como su estuviera de nuevo "dansant la gigue".... 
mmm....

u


----------



## soy-yo

Lo siento uminiscula,

No estoy de acuerdo ya que ademas este vendedor bailaba la giga frente a "les demeures qui lui paraissaient opulentes". 

¿Por qué? Porque era donde había dinero (opulentes) (para comprarle cosas)

Y ¿qué me dices de trompétait "¿transportait? porque no conozco "trompétait sa marchandise"


----------



## yannalan

"gigue" es la danza tradicional en Irlanda uy Scocia. Pero significa también ser agitado.
Il trompettait sa marchandise : es posible, que el vendedor se tenia un cornete para hacer ruido.


----------



## BoigOGeni

Hola, a ver si esto aclara un poco:

 gigue
_nom féminin_
(anglais _jig,_ de l'ancien français _gigue_)
Instrument de musique du Moyen Âge, à cordes frottées, un des ancêtres du violon.
Danse populaire, originaire d'Angleterre, de rythme vif, à 3/8 et à 6/8, caractérisée par des frappements rapides et alternés des talons et des pointes.
*Familier.**Danser la gigue: s'agiter, se trémousser.*
Esto esta aqui.


----------



## Yul

Il trompetait sa marchandise (trompéter :[Figuré]Répandre avec bruit et partout. Il trompeta la nouvelle par tout le quartier.) (À noter qu'aujourd'hui on écrit il trompétait)

Gigue: "Danse de rythme binaire ou ternaire, d’origine anglaise ou irlandaise, caractérisée par des frappements vifs et souvent alternés des talons et des pointes." Antidote

"Sur les dalles ruisselantes, des anglais dansaient la gigue, tandis que des allemands chantaient des choeurs à quatre voix, accompagnés des sons d’un accordéon plaintif."  Émile Moselly, _Terres lorraines_, Gallica

Selon moi le texte dit qu'il annonçait haut et fort sa marchandise à travers la ville,  mais que devant les maisons de riches il se mettait à giguer (pour mieux retenir l'attention de l'éventuel acheteur ). 

Yul


----------



## soy-yo

Entièrement d'accord avec toi, Yul. 

Lo que nos falta como siempre es el contexto (autor, época, tipo de texto) que viene demasiado tarde y que debería venir con la pregunta.


----------



## BoigOGeni

> Selon moi le texte dit qu'il annonçait haut et fort sa marchandise à travers la ville, mais que devant les maisons de riches il se mettait à giguer (pour mieux retenir l'attention de l'éventuel acheteur ).



Je suis d'accord aussi, mais quand tu dis "giguer" tu veux dire qu'il se mettait à danser. 
Pour moi dans le contexte, c'est qu'il commençait à se bouger comme un fou, à sauter, et essayer d'attirer l'attention. Mais il ne commençait pas à faire une danse traditionnelle Irlandaise.


----------



## Yul

Bonjour BoigOGeni, 

Pourquoi pas? D'autant plus qu'on peut giguer (danser une gigue) seul. Ici, nous l'appellerions même un gigueur (danseur de gigue).

Yul


----------



## BoigOGeni

Bonjour Yul, 
Parce que, apparemment le personnage est noir, et ils sont en Amérique (sûrement au Utah) dans une communauté Mormone au 19eme siècle.
Je ne crois pas qu'un personnage comme celui-la, dans ce contexte là, dansait cette danse irlandaise pour attirer l'attention pour vendre plus. 
Je pense que "danser la gigue" , ici, c'est seulement l'expression pour montrer que le personnage bougeait son corps en touts sens.


----------



## soy-yo

Hola BoigOGeni,

Voici ce qu'on peut trouver entre autres:
La gigue québécoise : 

Le Québec n'y échappera pas. La gigue s'installera chez nous à la suite des grandes vagues d'immigration irlandaise du milieu XIXe siècle. 

*http://www.offjazz.com/jz-hist03.htm*
La "Gigue" était une danse paysanne irlandaise dansée avec des sabots ce qui provoquait un bruit rythmique, *créolisée* et fusionnée pendant l'époque de la Minstrelsy elle devint la "Buck and wing" et américanisée elle devient la Tap dance (danse de claquettes)

Au " Catherine Market" la situation était un peu différente, c'était un marché où après les ventes, pendant que les maîtres étaient à la taverne, *les noirs s'amusaient à faire des concours de "Gigues" sur des caisses de bois* (c'était déjà un petit podium, une petite scène)
Toutes les danses qui avaient fusionné avec ces danses chrétiennes on les appela les "Calendes" (c'est le nom que leur donnent les religieux), les colons les appelaient les "Branles" et les Anglais les "Gigues"* (Gigue des nègres).*


----------



## grandluc

danser la gigue (sens propre) bailar la giga
danser la gigue (sens figuré)  menearse


----------



## BoigOGeni

Hola Soy-yo, 
C'est intéressant, je savais que la tap dance s'est développée au 19e siècle à NYC, lorsque les noirs dansaient leures propres musiques africaines mélangées avec des danses irlandaises. 
Mais comme Grandluc le dit, je pense que dans le texte l'expression est au sens figuré.


----------



## grandluc

Je n'ai pas pris partie, j'ai donné les deux définitions.


----------



## BoigOGeni

Je voulais dire que d'après les définitions de Grandluc (et celle que j'avais donnée avant), je crois que c'est au sens figuré.

Mais je suppose que chacun peut interpréter le texte à sa propre façon.


----------



## uminuscula

.....!! Merci beaucoup à tous, je pense que le problème est que cela pourrait tant bien être une chose comme l'autre.. Le contexte est expliqué (cf plus haut, message 7)
Pour l'instant, ma traduction est ainsi (le doute se mantient):
Ce nègre à chemise bleue, à l'oeil calme, trompetait sa marchandise à travers la ville et s'arrêtait parfois pour danser la gigue devant les demeures qui lui paraissaient opulentes
> Ese negro de camisa azul, de mirada tranquila, iba voceando su mercancía por la ciudad y se detenía a veces para bailotear (/brincar, menearse, bailar la giga) delante de las viviendas que le parecían opulentas
Et voici la suite, le "nègre" sur le point de mourir, après avoir été pris et pendu "aux applaudissements de tous ceux qui assistaient et aux rires des Américaines":
"Le pendu se débattait encore, ses pieds dansant la gigue avec l'agilité à laquelle il les avait accoutumés"
Il s'agit peut-être vraiment de danser, d'un détail un peu macabre: le moribond dançant....?
u


----------



## soy-yo

Hola, 

Je ne sais si c'est un travail scolaire mais je serais heureux d'avoir la réponse. Je pense toujours (je ne suis pas breton pour rien) qu'il dansait vraiment la gigue (les noirs dansaient la gigue). Tu le traduis par "bailotear", mais l'auteur a précisé le nom de la danse (s'il s'agit bien de danser la gigue) et on ne le trouve pas dans la traduction.

Je ne vois toujours pas l'intérêt qu'il aurait eu à aller faire le "singe" devant certaines "demeures qui lui paraissaient opulentes". Ce n'aurait pas été à son avantage. (en plus il avait "l'oeil calme")

Mais c'est ton choix

Encore heureux qu'il ne soit pas belge ce noir. Il aurait été en train de "_Rwer l'cu"  (ruer le cul = danser la gigue) Dialecte baséclois, village de Belgique._

http://users.skynet.be/bk380833/dialecte/dialecte.htm

Chao,


----------



## uminuscula

Ça fait bien longtemps que j'ai fini mes études!! ) , je traduis ce livre (La femme assise, Apollinaire), qu'on n'a jamais publié en Espagne, il n'y a pas donc de réponse... c'est à nous (à moi) de la donner!!
Je pensais que pour attirer sur lui l'attention il pourrait également danser ou faire le singe, mais je crois qu'enfin il dansera vraiment la gigue (bailar la giga)
merci !!
u


----------

